
Google Standalone VR Headsets - georgeecollins
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/05/google-announces-untethered-fully-tracked-standalone-vr-headsets/
======
photojosh
Sure, the advantage is you don't have to connect it to a PC.

But it has to have all the components of a smartphone incorporated (except
cell connectivity), plus they'll be lower volume, so I can't see it being any
cheaper than a Vive or Rift.

I'd much rather they release the additional sensors to enable good
head/position-tracking as a package for ~$100, I'd jump at that.

(FWIW I got a VR port of Quake running on my iPhone 7 + Cardboard clone
headset the other day... instant motion-sickness...)

------
georgeecollins
This looks really cool because it will be wireless, affordable, and built from
the ground up to be a VR device.

